# Outdoor Speaker Setup



## SkyKast (Apr 30, 2012)

Hellooo, I haz newbie questions and I didn't even google this first (this is not really a googleable question) so if that bothers you, here is your invitation to the back button.......



Ok, you're still here, awesome...lets start by saying I have literally no DJ experience and my audio experience is limited to installing subs and an amp in my car.

     I plan to throw a huge party to celebrate all my friend's graduations at once as well as  the beginning of summer. I have like 3 weeks to put this thing together and I want this to be big...planning on inviting ~250 to this thing with a 'bring your friends' tagline so I'm figuring ~300-500 will show. This is going to be on an open field and most likely powered by generators. I am charging $5 a head so my budget for this stuff is ~$1000.

I need a setup that will:
 1) really kick with good bass. (cause we know that's what the kids love these days)
 2) can be easily controlled by my laptop without a DJ control board. (iTunes Playlist)
 3) be as mobile as possible.
 4) least power consumption as possible
 5) maybe even a simple light show setup?

     If anyone has some ideas to help this party happen please help me out.

I know this is a fairly ridiculous idea but its in its very early stages and if I pulled it off it would be one hell of a night.

Thanks for your time!!


----------



## slyfox2151 (Apr 30, 2012)

your best bet is to ask on an audio forum.


$1000 may not be enough for 200+ people, you will require some serious speakers for that.


----------



## SkyKast (Apr 30, 2012)

You're probably right but I thought I'd give it a try in the audio section of my favorite forum haha.


----------



## techguy31 (Apr 30, 2012)

avsforum, head-fi, and avforums are great sites to ask questions regarding your particular setup.  Sorry, I'm kind of limited to HT setups.


----------



## slyfox2151 (Apr 30, 2012)

techguy31 said:


> avsforum, head-fi, and avforums are great sites to ask questions regarding your particular setup.  Sorry, I'm kind of limited to HT setups.



same 


im trying to work my way into outdoor stuff but this is a bit over my head.


----------



## SkyKast (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks for the recommendations! Posted on all 3 forums hopfully this isn't too over my head technically!


----------



## m1dg3t (Apr 30, 2012)

Call some local DJ's and see what they charge for equipment rental or if they can direct you to a local place that rents pro audio gear.

Have fun!


----------



## slyfox2151 (Apr 30, 2012)

m1dg3t said:


> Call some local DJ's and see what they charge for equipment rental or if they can direct you to a local place that rents pro audio gear.
> 
> Have fun!



this is your best bet. unless you plan on doing many more outdoor music events.


----------



## SkyKast (Apr 30, 2012)

avs forums helped me out a lot! thanks for the recommendation.

if you're curious here is the link to the thread: HERE


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 30, 2012)

SkyKast said:


> Hellooo, I haz newbie questions and I didn't even google this first (this is not really a googleable question) so if that bothers you, here is your invitation to the back button.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dude, there shoudl be a local music shop that rents equipment out to students for school...they should also rent this equipment.


You actually need far less than you think, IMHO. You can get self-contained PA setups that all plug into one another, and have a three-channel mixer, for a couple of mics, and to plug in an enternal audio source, like your laptop.

I recently rented such a setup for a fund raising event, cost me less than $50 for the weekend.

NO need to buy this stuff, proper medium-priced stuff will cost about $5000, and cheap stuff you want to avoid at all costs, so rental is probably best for you.  I can provide a model number if ya like....

That tip there about elevating your speakers is KEY!!! GET STANDS!!!


----------



## SkyKast (May 30, 2012)

Hey if anyone is curious this is the setup I went with and it ROCKED!! I will be using this setup for parties all summer.

Behringer iNuke 3000W Amp - AMAZON LINK

Pair of 1200W Seismic Dual 12" Boxes - AMAZON LINK

2x Strobers - AMAZON LINK

People badmouth Seismic a lot but these thing CRANK with amazing bass and clear mids. The highs are a little shrill but I'm pretty sure that can be fixed by knowing how to tune a PA system.

Total cost was ~$800.


----------



## DRDNA (May 30, 2012)

SkyKast said:


> Hey if anyone is curious this is the setup I went with and it ROCKED!! I will be using this setup for parties all summer.
> 
> Behringer iNuke 3000W Amp - AMAZON LINK
> 
> ...



Nice job! Looks like okay stuff for the price.


----------

